# nfs hot pursuit lässt sich nicht installieren.



## Nummer 5 Lebt (24. Januar 2012)

*nfs hot pursuit lässt sich nicht installieren.*

ich kann mein spiel nicht installieren,weil mir eine nachricht sagt das das aktivierungslimit meiner seriennummer überschritten wurde.WEIß EINER VON EUCH BESCHEID?Für antworten wär ich dankbar.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: nfs hot pursuit lässt sich nicht installieren.*

Bei EA anrufen und wieder freischalten lassen, geht ohne Probleme

mfg


----------



## Nummer 5 Lebt (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: nfs hot pursuit lässt sich nicht installieren.*

Danke.wo finde ich die nummer?


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: nfs hot pursuit lässt sich nicht installieren.*

Steht im Handbuch hinten drin, oder die hir 09001-20 25 20 (25Cent/Min)

mfg


----------

